# Tell Me About Pens



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 1, 2013)

I've always had a fascination with pens. While fountain pens are beyond my investment level (time), I do like a good rollerball. I've bought a few nice ones from Etsy, but I've always lusted after a MonteBlanc. Research tells me they are overpriced and there are better options. What say you?

FWIW, here is what i'm thinking about getting: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00154MEJU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## pumbaa (Nov 1, 2013)

I got a very nice Cross pen from a teacher as a graduation present and I love it.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 1, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> I got a very nice Cross pen from a teacher as a graduation present and I love it.



I used to love Cross pens, and still do! I like a fat cigar type pen these days though, so the Cross is out.


----------



## pumbaa (Nov 1, 2013)

The only other 1 I know is S.T. Dupont and then of course M. Blanc. I like using different brands thats why I would look at maybe someone making you a pen one of the wood working guys here. There was a guy on the Impreza forum that made pens and they were crazy nice I will see if I can find it.


----------



## pumbaa (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.silverlakewoodworks.com/ this is him, looks like he only does custom


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 1, 2013)

Like I said, i've ordered quite a few pens on Etsy, that were all handmade and wood burl.


----------



## daveb (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a couple Waterman's in a previous life. I did not "collect" them but liked having a nice pen. May need another one day.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 1, 2013)

Check out Rudy Vey (the guy famous for making shaving brushes). He can set you up with a very nice custom rollerball at a great price. His craftsmanship is a cut above as is his professionalism. Mont Blanc is overpriced in my opinion and I find them a little dated. They do write nice though.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 2, 2013)

I love my Monte Blanc, but I did get it free from work.....I doubt I would pay $300 plus for a knife on my own


----------



## Sambal (Nov 2, 2013)

Pelikan! Pelikan! Pelikan! 

Very underrated, very understated, nicely retro (although that's an incorrect word for it because it's always been designed like that, it's not a re-look at something from the past). 

Perfect nibs, especially the Oblique. Makes you feel like a calligrapher even if you have, like me, bad handwriting! 

I've used Pelikan from 1958 (!) and I'm onto my third one now for the past 13 years. Only weak point is the piston ink mechanism - you have to work the turnscrew gently. 

There's quite a range from wanky ostentatious (every brand wants a share of the "branded" luxury market unfortunately) to simple classics which are very affordable. Have a look at the simple classic marbled ones and (my favourite) the functionally elegant Souveran line - drop dead gorgeous and a pleasure to use.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 2, 2013)

I like rollers but don't know much about them, used a German one for some time but forget the name. A while ago I was looking at fountain pens, not as collecting objects but to actually write with them. I came across the Namiki Vanishing Point and never looked back. It's a fountain pen with a tip that recedes into the pen, just like a ball pen. No fiddling with the hood, never had any leaking, works with either cartridges or loose ink, and it looks nice enough - and at a bit over $100 very affordable. Also easy to just get different tips for it that you can switch out, but I just got two of them to write in black or blue. 

Stefan


----------



## cclin (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know much about pens; but, I really like my Artex dragon pen! check out http://www.artexpen.com/02-1collectionwall.php


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 2, 2013)

I dont know much about rollers, but I love a good fountain pen. My favorites are Waterman pens for their smooth flowing nibs and thick bodies. Also love my Lamy 2000's for their precision and perfection in fine point. My favorite ink is Noodlers Brown. My handwriting sucks and I dont work to improve it, but write many letters.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 2, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I like rollers but don't know much about them, used a German one for some time but forget the name. A while ago I was looking at fountain pens, not as collecting objects but to actually write with them. I came across the Namiki Vanishing Point and never looked back. It's a fountain pen with a tip that recedes into the pen, just like a ball pen. No fiddling with the hood, never had any leaking, works with either cartridges or loose ink, and it looks nice enough - and at a bit over $100 very affordable. Also easy to just get different tips for it that you can switch out, but I just got two of them to write in black or blue.
> 
> Stefan



Thats one pen I want to try. Heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 2, 2013)

If they ever stop making these I'm screwed, I can't write nearly as well with anything else. I have multiple boxes stashed away. 







Naturally, they are Japanese.


----------



## Sambal (Nov 2, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I dont know much about rollers, but I love a good fountain pen. My favorites are Waterman pens for their smooth flowing nibs and thick bodies. Also love my Lamy 2000's for their precision and perfection in fine point. My favorite ink is Noodlers Brown. My handwriting sucks and I dont work to improve it, but write many letters.




Quantum, anyone who still write letters pen and ink has me on their side! Who makes Noodlers Brown? I'd love a good brown ink. I've been using a really intense deep deep black - Pelikan Tinte 4001 Gunther Wagner. I've had a Lamy but the body cracked and leaked ink! Beautiful pen though, and I liked the nib very much. I've also used Parkers, Schaefers (sp?) and a Pilot from way back in the 50s.

Apart from the body/shell the important things in a pen for me is primarily the nib and then the filling system. For me, nothing beats a Pelikan nib.


----------



## 77kath (Nov 2, 2013)

With a rollerball, the important thing is the refill. My favorite is my Visconti Pericles with a Cross refill. Although I have several Montblancs, I agree that they are overpriced. And the cross refills work better. 

Now fountain pens are another story. QC, you are a man after my own heart! Too bad the collector's urge can be transferred to knives.


----------



## tripleq (Nov 2, 2013)

Forgot to mention I like using vintage pens like Parker vacuumatics, 51s, etc. I have one with a real flexi nib. I don't have great penmanship but in the hands of a good writer the lettering can be so dynamic.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 2, 2013)

Technically the best fountain pen I know is the Parker Duofold. Not the troubles with the filling system you'll see with both Mont Blanc and Pelikan.
The most comfortable ball-point pen I found is made by Caran d'Ache.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been collecting fountain pens for about 10 years...MonteBlanc is considerably overpriced...but they all are, really...MB is just a bit more egregious than the rest 

I've not found that one brand is better than another...has more to do with price point. I don't think that will be the case with rollers though...more to do with the refills. No substitute for finding a good pen store near you and seeing/holding them in person (sound familiar?). 

My $0.02


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 2, 2013)

I literally lose 5-7 pens a day so this is one hobby I will never jump into.


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 2, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I've always had a fascination with pens. While fountain pens are beyond my investment level (time), I do like a good rollerball. I've bought a few nice ones from Etsy, but I've always lusted after a MonteBlanc. Research tells me they are overpriced and there are better options. What say you?
> 
> FWIW, here is what i'm thinking about getting: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00154MEJU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I have a mont blanc that I refill with waterman refills , have to put a little block in the body as it is slightly short. have waterman and mont blanc fountain pens and prefer the waterman.. mont blanc is an overpriced status symbol imho. the M B needed repair I called and the phone was answered by a woman with a sophisticated French accent.. "please ship your pen to Allentown PA.." in terms of roller balls I feel , that as with knives , the Japanese have taken it to a higher level .. the below link site should keep your head spinning for a while . I have purchased from this company and they have been a pleasure to do business with.. good luck with your quest http://www.jetpens.com/Roller-Ball-Pens/ct/446?ref=front


----------



## swarfrat (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish I wrote enough to justify picking up a few fine writing instruments. I really need another way to hemorrhage money into tools.

At least the little cooking I do is enough to convince myself I need more knives.

The only writing tools I've been going out of my way for are ones I want for severe environments, like car glove boxes or the tool chest in the garage. Baking in the desert heat, freezing in the snowy winter, sitting around unused for weeks, months or years, I want then to work every time I pick them up. (less Shigafusa, more Kabar)

So I've been buying Fischer "Spacepens."

They aren't expensive and actually do write nicer than cheap mass market pens, but not as nice as a good roller.

The one I carry when I feel like "dressing up" (well, as dressed up as I ever get) or doing official business (banking, job interviews or whatever) is an AG7, the model NASA issued for lunar missions.






sw


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2013)

I use one of these and have a matching pencil, it writes rather nicely.
http://www.jetpens.com/Retro-51-Tor...Roller-Ball-Pen-0.7-mm-Stainless-Body/pd/8233
Sharpie Pens are also a favorite of mine, good, cheap, reliable.

I am positive my father had some really nice pens, and likely many, I need to find those.


----------



## cnochef (Nov 2, 2013)

As you like a thick pen, the Lamy Swift rollerball is what I would recommend. It has a substantial feel and weight, writes like a dream and can be had for $60. Plus it's retractable! I have owned Mont Blanc pens and always found them to be too light and delicate for everyday use. 




This is the next pen I'm going to try, A J Herbin rollerball that can be filled with high quality fountain pen ink cartridges. It's the newest thing in pens and cheap to boot:

http://www.bureaudirect.co.uk/j-herbin-rollerball-pen-3-herbin-ink-tins/p3011


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 2, 2013)

David Broadwell makes some very nice pens.


----------



## geezr (Nov 2, 2013)

I carry a pen in pocket which uses the ball point Parker style Fisher Space pen refills. When covered it is 3.5". When capped to write the pen is 5.25" long.


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 2, 2013)

I was into fountain pens long before I became involved with wood and Dream Burls. The most important aspect of a fountain is the nib and one of the best nib makers ever is Nobuyoshi Nagahara who made nibs for the Sailor pen company. Mr. Nagahara is now retired and his son has taken over. I got into Sailor pens and have quite a few, including their King of Pen Nagahara King Eagle which has a triple nib and these days sells for over a grand. Fountain pens harken back to a time of a more casual pace and a more personal style. As an architectural student I took calligraphy in college and as a draftsman spent countless hours writing on contract drawings with chiseled pencils. I guess I never lost the appeal it had for me. A fountain pen is a way to give flair to your handwriting and make the experience so much more rewarding. These days that's basically a dying art.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 3, 2013)

I always regret not buying a Montegrapa fountain pen before i left Scotland.It was Silver and had really beautiful ArtNouveau engraving.It was a real work of art and from memory was on sale for £600.Now they sell for thousands.I still want one but doubt i will ever have the spare coin.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure if anyone mentioned him, but Rudy Vey makes nice looking stuff. He makes fantastic shaving brushes too, but that's just an interesting aside. I love a great pen, and really fear that Michael Rader might have led me down another deep dark path, by giving me his lathe....


----------



## mano (Nov 3, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy,

Before you drop big coin on a rollerball try some out, first, to see how each feels in hand. Refills are usually interchangeable between brands, and I don't know if MB's are any better than another. Unlike fountain pens, where nibs are a huge deal, with rollerballs, you're paying for the shell.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 3, 2013)

I got lost in work the last two days, but I really appreciate all the replies. So from what I'm reading, the refill is the most important part...so paying for a beautiful handmade (by a random person on Etsy) is no big deal as long as I'm happy with the appearance and it takes a good refill? And if I want overpriced prestige, then buy one of the bigger names? Sounds about right. I do like prestige though, always been a weakness. Couldn't justify paying 4 digits for a pen though, but lower 3 digits, maybe. Any artists you recommend, please link!


----------



## tripleq (Nov 3, 2013)

Check out Rudy Vey. He does custom jobs and will put together something as economical or as elaborate as you like. I can tell you first hand that his craftsmanship is second to none. Google ultimate pen designs.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sambal said:


> Quantum, anyone who still write letters pen and ink has me on their side! Who makes Noodlers Brown? I'd love a good brown ink. I've been using a really intense deep deep black - Pelikan Tinte 4001 Gunther Wagner. I've had a Lamy but the body cracked and leaked ink! Beautiful pen though, and I liked the nib very much. I've also used Parkers, Schaefers (sp?) and a Pilot from way back in the 50s.
> 
> Apart from the body/shell the important things in a pen for me is primarily the nib and then the filling system. For me, nothing beats a Pelikan nib.



Noodlers #41 brown is my fav although i have tried many of their others and have a different brown right now as well. The #41 reminds me of the 16th and 17th centuries or medieval periods. I also prefer to write on faded white/ ivory paper/ antique white paper. Fred meyers has resume paper which I buy because its not too expensive and works great with my pens. One of my Lamys body broke as well and im pissed because its a $150 pen. Oh well.


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 9, 2013)

I use Noodlers also, their Manhattan Blue. It's a dark rich blue that really contrasts nicely on white paper. Black is a tough ink to use because it's usually a bit thicker than others and so will tend to clog more easily. Write on!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sambal (Nov 9, 2013)

I just checked Noodlers online and was surprised how many colours they have in their ink range. Not seen it here in Oz though. I had 2 Lamys that cracked. A fountain pen which developed a hairline crack and leaked ink all over my fingers, and a ballpoint which cracked at the point connecting the clip. OK, I don't care how good they look I decided that Lamys are lame. Their cheaper line with the wire clip and bright plastic body looks kinda nice though.

Yeah, black ink can get thick and clog but I don't seem to have a problem with the Pelikan 4001 Gunther Wagner black. I like it because it's soooo very intensely black.

Anyone use an oblique nib? I really recommend it. Anyone who knows and appreciates assymetry in knife grinds would appreciate oblique nibs I reckon!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 12, 2013)

I picked up a Monty black wt gold accents on E-Bay for 90.00,you have to check out the pics.I lucked out excellent shape.Wt. 20X LED Loop can see small surface scatches,other than that looks new.Had to order my own ink cart.I have bid on a few other roller pens on E-Bay.

At work I liked the space pen pressure roller in a Parker body.You can make storeroom order in walk in refrig. & freezer pen still works perfect where others will cease to write.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice score keith! SO where are these pictures you are talking about?


----------

